# Sachsen Cross 2020: vom Vogtland ins Zittauer Gebirge



## p100473 (23. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Leute,

dieses Jahr der Jahrestag des 30 jhg Mauerfalls- jetzt wollen wir endlich auch mal eine Mehrtagestour durch das schöne Sachsen machen. Zeit wird es, die für uns unbekannten Winkel und möglichst viele Trails zu entdecken.

Die Idee haben wir, die grobe Route steht. Jetzt brauchen wir noch eure Unterstützung, euch die bike locals! Diesen Oktober war ich schon mal kurz vor Ort auf dem stoneman und konnte ein paar deftige Eindrücke gewinnen. 

Hier ein paar Bilder: 
Auffahrt alte Bobbahn zum Pöhlberg, 834 m, ziemlich steil und gerade noch zu treten mit 20/42




Kulturlandschaft bei Annaberg-Buchholz- mal erholsam





Rast am "Scheibenberg" - da hatte ich die ersten 1.000 hm hinter mir. Am Ende des Tages standen in Johanngeorgenstadt stramme 2.700 hm und 107 km




So nett werden die Biker mehrmals auf der Strecke aufgemuntert- Verpflegung mit Eigenbeitrag. Super!!



Am Auersberg- letzter Berg an Tag 1





Morgenauffahrt zum Blatensky vra, 1.043 m




Am Gipfel des selbigen




Landschaft (einsam ) Richtung Plesivec, 1.028 m




Und dann zum Höhepunkt Richtung Klinovec, 1.244 m




Trail nach Jachymov (Super!)



Zurück am Fichtelberg (Sachsenbaude)





So ist es halt, wenn man alleine zum scouten unterwegs ist- da gibt's keine radelnden Modelle. 

Auf unserer Route wollte ich einen Teil des stoneman mit einbauen, und zwar vom Rabenerg über Tschechien nach Oberwiesenthal und weiter zum Bärenstein.
Aber das kommt dann, wenn ich euch den groben Ablauf der Route skizziere.


----------



## p100473 (23. Dezember 2019)

Hier also der grobe Ablauf:

Anreise Freitag (Juli) Einrollstrecke ab mittags  : Schöneck/Johanngeorgenstadt ca. 40 km
Tag 2 Samstag:  Johanngeorgenstadt/stoneman Plattenberg/Klimovec/Oberwiesenthal/Bärenstein   60 km/1.700 hm    Übernachtung: LH Bergidyll (kenne ich)
Tag 3 Sonntag   Bärenstein/Deutschneudorf/Kammweg Tschechien /Altenberg   ca. 100 km, wahrscheinlich für Gruppe zu weit und zu viele hm, deshalb Übernachtung vorher
Tag 4 Montag   Altenberg/Liebstadt/Gottleuba/Bad Schandau ca. 65 km, Abschätzung hm?
Tag 5 Dienstag   Bad Schandau/Sächs. Schweiz, Kirnitzschtal/Chripska/Jondorf  (Übernachtung) , ca. 70 km
Tag 6 Mittwoch  Jondorf/Zittau    Nachmittag Erholung
Tag 7 Donnerstag   Rundtour im Zittauer Gebirge
Tag 8 Freitag   wir haben praktisch noch 1 freien Tag, den wir unterwegs einbauen können, z.B. in einem Bikepark an der Strecke oder Abstecher nach Tharandt, Forstuni, falls wir dort eine halbtägige Führung bekommen.
Tag 9 Samstag Rückfahrt mit Zug nach Schöneck , Dauer ca. 6 std.?, Heimfahrt mit Privat KFZ
Was sagen die locals zu dieser Grobplanung? Was ist machbar, was nicht? Wo liegen interessante Punkte an der Strecke, die man einbauen sollte? Wo liegen interessante Trails/Wanderwege- Kompass Wanderkarten habe ich vollständig?
 Da wir als Gruppe fahren, sollten 2.000 hm/Tag nicht überschritten werden. Empfehlung Quartiere bikefreundliche Unterkünfte (Waschplatz für bikes/Garage für bikes/gutes Essen und vor allem gutes und frühzeitiges Frühstücksbuffet)

Wenn ich meine tracks fertig habe, hänge ich sie euch noch an bzw. zeichne sie nach euren Vorschlägen nochmals um.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


Hier schon mal track Tag 1 (geteilt) Schöneck/Johanngeorgenstadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (24. Dezember 2019)

*Tag 2* ist klar, weil ich ihn bereits gefahren bin. Da wollte ich einen Teil des "stoneman Miriquidi" einbauen. Hierfür wollte ich den "Tschechischen Teil" über die 3 Berge *Blatensky/Plesivec/Klinovec *nehmen und von Oberwiesenthal zum Quartier *"Bergidyll bei Bärenstein*" nehmen. 
 Warum Bärenstein? Als ich letztes Jahr ins Erzgebirge angereist bin, hatte ich Quartier in Oberwiesenthal gesucht und mir einen idyllischen Ort im Erzgebirge vorgestellt. Das entsprach so gar nicht meinen Vorstellungen voller Touristen und nur kostenpflichtigen Parkplätzen, so dass ich einfach weitergefahren bin. 
Im Bergidyll bin ich sehr gut aufgenommen und verpflegt worden. Eine Frau wartete auf ihren Mann, der den stoni in der Goldform gefahren ist: er war um 5 Uhr mit Licht losgefahren und letztlich kam er gegen 22 Uhr an. Für mich wäre es nichts. Aber jedem wie es ihm gefällt.

Alternative  für Tag 1 wäre noch , an Tag 1 bis zum Rabenstein zu fahren und den schönen Abfahrtstrail nach Erlabrunn mitzunehmen. Dann würde aber Tag 1 ein voller Tag, weil über den Auersberg noch 25 km/700 hm dranhängen. oder man fährt nur den Trail und dann direkt nach Johgeorgenstadt ab. Das überlegen wir noch.


----------



## p100473 (24. Dezember 2019)

*Tag 3* bin ich natürlich in unbekanntem Terrain. Bei der Planung habe ich gesehen, dass es einen "*Kammweg*" geht, der bis *Altenberg* führt. Den habe ich jetzt mal als track genommen. Keine Ahnung, ob dieser mit bike fahrbar ist, wieviele hm das sind, etc. 
Er verläuft größtenteils in Tschechien, berührt die Grenze bei Deutschneudorf, später die Flöha Talsperre und schließlich sind es 100 km bis Altenberg.

Was wäre da eure Empfehlung für eine Gruppe mit max 70 km/2.000 hm und eine gute bikefreundliche Unterkunft?

Wir werden übrigens die Tour vorher abfahren- soweit es Zeit/Wetter zulassen. Aber das dürfte im Mai/Juni sein, also schon rel. nahe an der geplanten Reisezeit. Und für Quartierbuchung natürlich besser, man hat dies schon gemacht.


----------



## p100473 (24. Dezember 2019)

Tag 4 war mein Ziel auf möglichst direkten Weg- möglichst ohne öffentliche Straßen- von Altenberg nach Bad Schandau, als Eingang zur Sächsischen Schweiz zu gelangen.
Meine Route geht über Bärenstein/Liebstadt/Bielatal. 

Welche interessanten Punkte auf der Strecke gibt es noch, die man einbauen sollte? Wer kennt eine gute bikefreundliche Unterkunft in Bad Schandau oder Umgebung? Altenberg/Bad Schandau sind ca. 65 km, das passt.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Dezember 2019)

Schneeberg Tetschen solltest du evtl mitnehmen, siehe Trailforks. Und evtl die Trails der Madeast, falls man die findet. Siehe dazu auch die Fotoalben (teils mit Ortsangaben) von Falco.


----------



## p100473 (24. Dezember 2019)

Schneeberg Runde mit 60 km/1600 hm habe ich gefunden. Könnte man als TT von Bad Schandau noch einbauen.
Madeast habe ich noch nicht gefunden....

Danke!


----------



## *Trailsurfer (24. Dezember 2019)

Interessantes Projekt. Grob könntest du dich an den Strecken der Transost  (Teil 1 und 2).





						TransOst 1 Erzgebirge - TransOst
					

MTB-Wochentour von Bayreuth über das Fichtelgebirge und Erzgebirge bis Bad Schandau mit allen MTB-Highlights im Osten Deutschlands. Erlebe die Trails am Ochsenkopf und am Rabenberg sowie den kulturellen Wechsel an der deutsch-tschechischen Grenze.




					www.transost.de
				




Im mittleren Erzgebirge gäbe es auch noch die Strecken des Bikeman.








						BIKEMAN Gold - BIKEMAN TRAIL Erzgebirge
					

Die BIKEMAN TRAIL Erzgebirge Strecke in GOLD ist die Outdoor Herausforderung. Ein Maountainbikeabenteuer über mehr als 150 km und mehr als 3400 hm.




					bikeman-trail.de
				




Von Altenberg zur Elbe bietet sich die „Hohe Tour“ über den Deciner Schneeberg an.








						Hohe Tour MTB
					

Check out this map I created on AllTrails.



					m.gpsies.com
				



Solltest du aber wirklich nach Tharandt wollen, wäre es am besten bereits vor Altenberg das Weißeritztal nach Nordosten abzufahren. Da bieten sich auch sehr schöne Trailoptionen.

Details gerne nach Weihnachten ;-)

Frohes Fest!


----------



## p100473 (25. Dezember 2019)

*Trailsurfer schrieb:


> on Altenberg zur Elbe bietet sich die „Hohe Tour“ über den Deciner Schneeberg an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das wäre also die Alternativroute  Richtung Bad Schandau bzw. Reinhardsdorf, bei der man auch über den Schneeberg kommt. Sieht sehr gut aus. Super! Muss ich sehen, welche Route wir für schöner, traillastiger halten. Wahrscheinlich deinen Vorschlag "trailsurfer".
Und das wäre die Rundtour Bad Schandau/Schneeberg, die ich gefunden habe, falls wir in Bad Schandau noch einen 2 Tag anhängen wollen.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit bikefreundlichen Unterkünften in der Gegend aus? Neben dem Equipement muss ja auch die Bereitschaft vorhanden sein, so evtl schmutzige Biker aufnehmen zu wollen. Dafür bringt so eine Gruppe hungriger biker schon mal einiges an Umsatz....


----------



## Lothar2 (25. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,

ich hab mir mal erlaubt die 2 ersten Tage etwas abzuändern. Waren doch recht langweilige Strecken auf gut ausgebauten Waldautobahnen ohne echte Höhepunkte. Hab euch mal so gut es mir bekannt ist ein paar nette Trails eingebaut, sowie paar Naturschönheiten und Rastmöglichkeiten.
Am Tag 1 findet ihr am kleinen Kranichsee das Gasthaus Henneberg für eine Rast, bevor ihr euch auf den Weg zum Rabenberg macht. Wenn dann die Beine noch mitmachen, könnt ihr noch entlang der Teufelssteine hinauf zum Auersberg.
An Tag 2 unbedingt den Neuhammertrail und die Abfahrt an der Eisbinge am Plattenberg mitnehme, danach Einkehr in der Wurzelhütte. Zum Abschluß rauf auf den Klinovec. Dort unbedingt mal den Rubin Trail/Azur und Baron befahren. Damit es nicht zu viele Höhenmeter werden am besten nicht erst hoch radeln, sondern gleich den Lift benutzen. Abschluß am Berggasthaus "Neues Haus". Essen ist Top, wie es mit Unterkunft ausschaut müsst ihr mal nachfragen.


----------



## p100473 (25. Dezember 2019)

Das klingt super und geil! Sind halt die locals!
Kopiere mir gleich die tracks in basecamp und schaue sie mir mal an.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (25. Dezember 2019)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> rauf auf den Klinovec. Dort unbedingt mal den Rubin Trail/Azur und Baron befahren. Damit es nicht zu viele Höhenmeter werden am besten nicht erst hoch radeln, sondern gleich den Lift benutzen.


Ich nehme einen Lift nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen- wenn ein "Fußkranker" dabei ist. Die Auffahrt zum Klinovec bin ich ja schon gefahren und fand die eigentlich ganz gut. Man sieht den Berg schon von weitem und kommt diesem (Gipfelpunkt des Erzgebirges) dann immer näher. Das ist für mich ein highlight, das ich meinen Mitfahrern ermöglichen möchte - ausser es ist Nebel. 

Hast du für Tag 3 auch so gute Vorschläge? Bzw. was sagst du zu der Strecke "Kammweg nach Altenberg"?


----------



## p100473 (25. Dezember 2019)

Tag 5 wollte ich von Bad Schandau durch das Kirnitzschtal. Habe eine Rundtour aus dem Netz. Frage ist nun nördlichen oder südlichen Ast benutzen bis zum östlichsten Punkt dieser Tour.
Weitere Frage: im Nationalpark Sächsische Schweiz darf man logischerweise ausschließlich die freigegebenen Wege nutzen. Das Kirnitschtal liegt doch auch im Nationalpark. Man darf dort aber radeln, weil es eine öffentliche Straße ist?
Dann wollte ich bei Hinterhermsdorf rüber nach Tschechien Richtung Chripska und übernachten in waltersdorf/Jonsdorf oder Oybin.

Geht die Strecke so einigermaßen oder habt ihr etwas Besseres im Angebot? 

Bikefreundliche Unterkunft in Zittau oder Umgebung?


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Dezember 2019)

Am Finkenherd kann man zwar auf der Grenze fahren, aber nicht über die Lausche. Auf der Anreise braucht ihr euch die Lausche nicht unbedingt geben, aber wenn, dann hinten nach Jägerdörfl runter und zur Grenzwache den flacheren Forstweg runter. Der Grenzweg geht bis kurz vor Falkenstein bergab, ist immer sehr laubig, danach muss man aber steil bergauf schieben - baut den lieber in eure Rundtour ein und fahrt am Anreisetag gleich weiter runter nach Jonsdorf.
Was wollt ihr technisch so fahren, s3-s4? Kann ich euch die Runde verlinken https://www.strava.com/activities/2871667933 . Wenn leichtere Forstwege usw, schaut mal bei Alter Sachse auf seiner  Seite.

In Jonsdorf gibt es eine urige (altertümliche) Juhe, die ist ok. Trixipark hat Fewos.


----------



## Lothar2 (25. Dezember 2019)

p100473 schrieb:


> Hast du für Tag 3 auch so gute Vorschläge? Bzw. was sagst du zu der Strecke "Kammweg nach Altenberg"?



Tut mir leid, aber am Klinovec ist fast schon das Ende meiner Reichweite. Aber wenn ihr den Bärenstein noch mitnehmen wollt, so könnte euer Tag 3 so beginnen wie im Anhang. Dies sind für das Erzgebirge drei recht ungewöhnliche Vulkangipfel mit freier Sicht und die zwei in Tschechien gar nicht so leicht zu erklimmen.



p100473 schrieb:


> Ich nehme einen Lift nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen- wenn ein "Fußkranker" dabei ist.


 
Ich denke einmal Hinauf fahren dürfte für den Tag reichen, aber es lohnt sich, wenn einmal dort, alle Trails runter nach Jachymov mal zu fahren, daher der Tip den Lift zu nehmen.


----------



## p100473 (26. Dezember 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kann ich euch die Runde verlinken https://www.strava.com/activities/2871667933 .


Kannst du mir den track aus Jonsdorf hier kurz anhängen- sieht interessant aus....


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Dezember 2019)

p100473 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir den track aus Jonsdorf hier kurz anhängen- sieht interessant aus....


Für einen kompletten Tag etwas kurz, aber erweiterbar indem man ein paar Abstecher zu Aussichtspunkten macht, oder ein wenig Techniktraining an den Felsen übt. Das Zittauer ist extrem kompakt, man ist stressfrei auf Straße immer in nullkommanix zum Ziel, wenn es eilt.

Der Grenztrail  ab Grenzwache ist VOR und NACH dem Falkenstein flowig (ab und an etwas steil rauf), rauf zum Hochwald auch (Asphalt), runter ist kurz was Schotter (man kann auch weiter runter bis zu den sehenswerten Elefantensteinen und wieder hoch) und hoch auf die Felsen zum Töpfer muss man immer mal kurz schieben oder tragen. Töpfer kann man einkehren, eigentlich Pflicht. Töpfer runter ist sacksteil auf Wurzeln, alternativ geht auch die Kriesche runter links neben der Töpferbaude, ist leicht. Ameisenberg: es gibt auch einen steilen Fahrweg fast rauf, Nähe Ortseingang (ich hatte mich da querfeldein etwas verirrt). Die Treppe in den Hausgrund ist hart, aber sehr schön https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2439629?in=set . Der Thomasweg rauf ist ein Marathon Klassiker...

Schön ist auch die Ecke hinter Lückendorf: Fuchskanzel-Böhmisches Tor- Popova Skala. Dies kleine Grenztal kann man mitnehmen wenn man da langkommt.
Wenn man von der Lausche kommend den Forstweg runter nach Jonsdorf macht, kommt man unten noch am Nonnenfelsen vorbei - wenn man Lust auf ein wenig S4 Gebastel verspüren sollte, kann man sich in den "Zigeunerstuben" dort schön vertrödeln.
Jonsdorfer Felsenstadt ist aber für Radfahrer verboten (außer der Forstweg durch), ist für Kletterer interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (26. Dezember 2019)

Die Strecke sieht super aus. Machen wir auf alle Fälle so als Rundtour Tag 7/8 von Zittau aus.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr technisch so fahren, s3-s4?


Mit einer Gruppe zunächst mal S2/S3. Es soll einen gewissen Anspruch haben, aber die Leute auch nicht überfordern. Sehen wir beim Probefahren. Man kann die Gruppe auch teilen.



p100473 schrieb:


> Tag 5 wollte ich von Bad Schandau durch das Kirnitzschtal. Habe eine Rundtour aus dem Netz. Frage ist nun nördlichen oder südlichen Ast benutzen bis zum östlichsten Punkt dieser Tour.
> Weitere Frage: im Nationalpark Sächsische Schweiz darf man logischerweise ausschließlich die freigegebenen Wege nutzen. Das Kirnitschtal liegt doch auch im Nationalpark. Man darf dort aber radeln, weil es eine öffentliche Straße ist?
> Dann wollte ich bei Hinterhermsdorf rüber nach Tschechien Richtung Chripska und übernachten in waltersdorf/Jonsdorf oder Oybin.
> Geht die Strecke so einigermaßen oder habt ihr etwas Besseres im Angebot?



Kannst du dir die Verbindung Kirnitzschtal /Zittau mal anschauen. Da kennst du sicher auch bessere Wege.....
Wie sieht es aus mit Übernachtung in Zittau oder Umgebung aus. Da gibts doch sicher empfehlenswerte Gasthäuser ?


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Dezember 2019)

p100473 schrieb:


> Die Strecke sieht super aus. Machen wir auf alle Fälle so als Rundtour Tag 7/8 von Zittau aus.
> 
> 
> Mit einer Gruppe zunächst mal S2/S3. Es soll einen gewissen Anspruch haben, aber die Leute auch nicht überfordern. Sehen wir beim Probefahren. Man kann die Gruppe auch teilen.
> ...


Wenn du von Zittau startest, einfach bei Olbersdorf in die Runde einsteigen - dann hast du aber einige zache Abfahrten gleich am Anfang  - von Jonsdorf aus ist es dagegen erstmal mellow. Die Abfahrten sind meist S2- S3, aber sausteil. S4 sind nur einzelne Stellen, die man leicht schieben kann (sind alles eigentlich vor langer Zeit angelegte Wanderwege).

Zum Anschluß kann ich nichts sagen, da musst du die Dresdner ggfs mal direkt anschreiben. Ich weiß dass es da auch welche gab, die im Winter mal kurz von DD nach Zittau sind...weiss nur nicht mehr wo der Bericht stand. Evtl ist dies hilfreich (reinzoomen!).
Über den Jedlova und Lesne ist aber blöd, der Trail rauf ist soweit ich mich erinnere nur bergab fahrbar. Jedlova ist glaub eh doof - bleibe doch auf dem Kamm und fahre dann über den Finkenherd (Penkavki Vrch) zur Lausche. 

Gasthäuser dort kenne ich nicht- hatte nie den Bedarf - die sind alle auf Wanderer und Kaffefahrten eingerichtet, ähnlich wie in der Pfalz. Wie gesagt, ich war im Trixipark , in der Alpenvereinshütte und der Juhe, immer mit Gruppe.
Ansonsten : https://www.sachsen-tourismus.de/reisethemen/aktiv/mountainbiken/mtb/zittauer-gebirge/ bzw www.sonnebergbaude.de


----------



## p100473 (26. Dezember 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Zum Anschluß kann ich nichts sagen, da musst du die Dresdner ggfs mal direkt anschreiben. Ich weiß dass es da auch welche gab, die im Winter mal kurz von DD nach Zittau sind...weiss nur nicht mehr wo der Bericht stand. Evtl ist dies hilfreich (reinzoomen!).


Die Karte ist ganz gut. Nur was bedeuten die unterschiedlichen Farben? Rot= Bikeroute/Helles Lila auch?/ dunkles Lila= öffentliche Straße , also weniger gut?/gepunktet = Trail?


----------



## p100473 (6. Januar 2020)

p100473 schrieb:


> Weitere Frage: im Nationalpark Sächsische Schweiz darf man logischerweise ausschließlich die freigegebenen Wege nutzen. Das Kirnitschtal liegt doch auch im Nationalpark. Man darf dort aber radeln, weil es eine öffentliche Straße ist?
> Dann wollte ich bei Hinterhermsdorf rüber nach Tschechien Richtung Chripska und übernachten in waltersdorf/Jonsdorf oder Oybin.



Kennt jemand ungefähr diese Strecke, track 5.2.? Darf man den Übergang Kirnitschtal/Tschechei bzw. Chripska/Kreibach wegen Nationalpark mit dem bike fahren ? Wo kann ich finden, welche Wege im Nationalpark Sächsische Schweiz mit dem bike verboten sind?


----------



## Raumfahrer (6. Januar 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> In Jonsdorf gibt es eine urige (altertümliche) Juhe, die ist ok.


Diese Jugendherberge ist schon seit längerem geschlossen.


p100473 schrieb:


> Wo kann ich finden, welche Wege im Nationalpark Sächsische Schweiz mit dem bike verboten sind?


Direkt im Nationalpark sind eigentlich alle Wege verboten, es sei denn sie sind ausdrücklich für Fahrräder erlaubt. Muss man nicht unbedingt verstehen. Es gibt zwar so genannte Fahrrad Routen dort durch, aber so richtig spannend ist das dort nicht im Vergleich zur linkselbischen Seite.
Durch das Kirnitzschtal darf rüber in Tschechische Republik, dort findet man auch den Anschluss an das tschechische Radwegenetz mit den Radwegen Nummer 3031 und 3032.


----------



## Raumfahrer (6. Januar 2020)

*@p100473 *Ich hab mir das noch mal auf der Karte angeschaut und würde mich korrigieren wollen.
Im Kirnitzschtal hat man die Straßenbahn, den Autoverkehr und div. Gaststätten; großartige Sicht aufs Panorama aber keine, falls das nicht stört. 
Man könnte jedoch auch von Bad Schandau aus dem Kirnitzschtal hoch nach Ostrau und dann auf dem Wenzelsweg unterhalb der Affensteine dann die Zeughausstraße bis zum Zeughaus fahren. Von dort aus kann man runter durchs Kirnitzschtal nach Hinterhermsdorf fahren, wo ein Campingplatz wäre. 
Oder man fährt weiter das Kirnitzschtal bis zur tschechischen Grenze, wo der Radweg 3030 ist. Von dem kommt man nach Kreibitz(Chribska). Aber mA kann man dort vorher noch den Kaltenberg(Studenec) mitnehmen.  

Ansonsten viel Erfolg bei der Tour!


----------



## p100473 (6. Januar 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Man könnte jedoch auch von Bad Schandau aus dem Kirnitzschtal hoch nach Ostrau und dann auf dem Wenzelsweg unterhalb der Affensteine dann die Zeughausstraße bis zum Zeughaus fahren. Von dort aus kann man runter durchs Kirnitzschtal nach Hinterhermsdorf fahren, wo ein Campingplatz wäre.
> Oder man fährt weiter das Kirnitzschtal bis zur tschechischen Grenze, wo der Radweg 3030 ist. Von dem kommt man nach Kreibitz(Chribska). Aber mA kann man dort vorher noch den Kaltenberg(Studenec) mitnehmen.



Danke für den Tipp! Wäre das etwa diese Strecke (siehe track)?
Bei den Affensteinen ist man doch voll im Nationalpark, oder? Darf man das fahren? Zeughausstraße ok, die hatte ich bei meinem ursprünglichen track auch drin. Wir werden das im Frühjahr eh "Probefahren".....


----------



## Raumfahrer (6. Januar 2020)

p100473 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp! Wäre das etwa diese Strecke (siehe track)?
> Bei den Affensteinen ist man doch voll im Nationalpark, oder? Darf man das fahren?


Ich kann den Anhang leider nicht öffnen. 
Ja, die Affensteine sind voll im Nationalpark. Das sind dort relativ breite Forststraßen. 
Bei der Strecke bin ich von der aktuellen Karte vom Rolf Böhm ausgegangen. 
www.boehmwanderkarten.de 
(Große Karte der Sächsischen Schweiz)


----------



## p100473 (6. Januar 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Ich kann den Anhang leider nicht öffnen.


Auf den Anhang gehen mit rechter MT/Ziel speichern unter z.B. als gpx Datei.
Dann die Datei mit drag+drop in GPS Programm (z.B garmin basecamp) rüberziehen.
Es gibt sicher noch diverse andere Möglichkeiten. Aber du brauchst auf deinem PC ein Kartenprogramm, in das du den track importieren kannst.
Der Bildschirmabdruck gibt leider auch nicht viel her: dicker Track ist meine Neuplanung weiter südlich : im Westen Start in Ostrau, im osten =Endpunkt Chipska/ graue Linie weiter nördlich war mein ursprünglicher track.




Ich kann dir natürlich das Detailbild von den Affensteinen bzw. den Grenzübergang und Weg 3030 in Tschechien nochmals als größeren Bildschirmabzug rauszoomen....


----------



## mw.dd (23. April 2020)

Was ist aus dem Projekt geworden? Finde ich ja im Sinne des (vermutlich auf absehbare Zeit ausschließlichen möglichen) Heimattourismus generell eine gute Idee. Wenn allerdings der tschechische Teil ausfällt, muss es ja ein paar Umplanungen geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (23. April 2020)

Das Projekt könnte noch laufen. Man muss halt sehen, wann die Gasthäuser wieder aufmachen. Mit Zelt ist das halt ziemlich aufwändig mit mehreren Leuten. Überlegung wäre noch mit WoMo.

Klar müssen die beiden Abschnitte in Tschechien umgeplant werden. 
1. das Stück am Stoneman- dann entfällt leider der Klimovets
2. Elbsandsteingebirge/Zittau 

Aber das ist kein großes Problem. 
Mache ich aber erst, wenn ich weiß, ob es läuft.


----------



## bobo2606 (24. April 2020)

Wer weiß,  vielleicht geht es schneller als man denkt....









						Nach Niederlage vor Gericht: Prag vollzieht Kehrtwende bei Corona-Restriktionen
					

Die  tschechischen Anti-Virus-Maßnahmen gehörten bislang zu den schärfsten in Europa. Nun fällt das Ausreiseverbot. EU-Bürger dürfen ab Montag wieder einreisen – wenn sie geschäftlich unterwegs sind und einen negativen Corona-Befund nachweisen können.




					m.faz.net


----------



## p100473 (26. Mai 2020)

Wir haben inzwischen die meisten Quartiere gebucht. 
Allerdings wissen wir nicht, ob man Anfang Juli als Transitreisender- also ohne Übernachtung in Tschechien- mit dem Bike von Bad Schandau  durch das Kirnitzschtal nach Zittau fahren darf.

Alternative ist ziemlich weit außen rum über Sebnitz/Neustadt S. etc. Hat da ein local einen Routenvorschlag/track, den man in 2 Tagen schaffen könnte?

Wäre super!

SG


----------



## p100473 (31. Mai 2020)

Das wäre eine mögliche Route von Bad Schandau über Sebnitz/Neusalza/Neugersdorf/Zittau in 2 Tagen, wenn man nicht durch Tschechien im Transit fahren dürfte. 2 tage, ca.  110 km.
Ist etwas schwierig. Gibts sicher etwas Besseres. 

Danke für Routenvorschläge


----------



## p100473 (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo Leute,
aktuell sieht es ja so aus, dass man im Bike Transit wieder nach und durch Tschechien biken kann.
Also dürfte unsere ursprüngliche Planung mit Teilen vom "Kammweg" durch Tschechien wieder realisierbar sein.
Das finde ich auch gut, damit meine bike Freunde (+ meine Frau) auch das tschechische Bike feeling mitbekommen können.
An Tag 5 war ja der Vorschlag von @cxfahrer  über Schneeberg/Tetschen zu biken. Habe von Altenberg mal  versucht eine Anschlussroute zu tracken zu der Tour aus dem Netz. Könnten die locals mal drüberschauen und uns evtl. Verbesserungen mitteilen?
Wäre super!

Wir haben inzwischen übrigens auch alle Quartiere gebucht. War meist problemlos. Mal sehen wie es dann tatsächlich ausfällt. Lange gesucht habe ich nur in Johanngeorgenstadt. Viele Absagen von den Unterkünften, die mir gefallen hätten. Jetzt sind wir am "Auersberg" gelandet. Übernachtung auf dem Berg hat ja auch etwas.
War da schon mal jemand? Es gibt halt nur Brotzeit dort abends . Aber wenn die gut ist und es genug Bier dazu gibt, sollte es auch mal gut sein.


----------



## Lothar2 (10. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

 die Lokalität selbst auf dem Auersberg kenne ich nicht von Innen, aber ich denke man wird euch dort schon gut unterbringen. Der Berg aber ist einfach Klasse. In alle Richtungen gibts schnelle Abfahrten, sogar einen Singletrail, wenn auch ohne Kurven ?, und die Aussicht über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Dann habt ihr noch die Möglichkeit eine schnelle Zeit beim "Auersbergkönig" Bergzeitfahren hinzulegen, was sich Prima mit einem Besuch am Wasserfall Blauenthal verbinden lässt.


----------



## p100473 (11. Juni 2020)

Dann schauen wir mal, wie der "Auersberg" als Unterkunft so ist.
Es gibt im Anschluss an unsere Tour, die übrigens vom *Samstag 4.07, Schöneck. bis Freitag 10.07, Zittau *stattfindet, sicher eine ausgiebige Story hier im Netz.

Ich denke dass die Tour so was wie ein Klassiker als Alternative zu einem Alp X oder dem Westweg im Schwarzwald werden könnte. 

Wir sind übrigens 8 Leute , 7 Männer und meine Frau.

Wer uns einen Tag begleiten will sozus. als local guide - kein Problem. Bitte melden per PM. Routenablauf steht auf S.1.
Letztes Jahr gab es in der Bike ja auch eine Deutschland Tour, auf der Locals immer einen Tag dabei waren.

Die Vorfreude der Teilnehmer steigt, dass es in der Co V 2 Lockerungsphase ein organisiertes Tourenangebot gibt. Und wir wollen aus der Tour unsere Erfahrung sammeln, ob wir in diesem Jahr sonst noch etwas unternehmen können.


----------



## Martina H. (11. Juni 2020)

... ich wünsche Euch viel Spass, bleibt gesund, gutes Wetter und kommt gut durch, ich freue mich auf den Bericht


----------



## p100473 (16. Juli 2020)

*Bericht über unseren Sachsen X : vom Vogtland ins Zittauer Gebirge,  4.07.- 11.07.2020*

Wir hatten diese Tour schon vor "Corona" geplant und konnten diese jetzt auch durchführen. Natürlich lässt sie sich nicht mit diversen Touren in den Alpen vergleichen. Aber dies ist allemal eine Alternative zu diversen Strecken in den neuen Bundesländern wie Bayerwald Cross, Westweg, Altmühlpanoramaweg, Frankenweg, Maxweg etc.
12.000 hm und 500 km in 7 Tourentagen sprechen für sich.
Wir - das sind Sabine, Roman, Torsten, Holger, Jürgen, Roland und Volkmar- bedanken uns bei allen locals, die uns mit diversen Tipps zur Routenplanung hier im Vorfeld unterstützt haben.

*Tag 1 Schöneck, Vogtland  nach Johanngeorgenstadt, Auersberg    70 km, 1.800 hm, 5,5 h reine Fahrtzeit*
Der erste Tag sollte es gleich mal in sich haben. Wir hätten diesen auch früher in Johanngeorgenstadt beenden können. Aber weder dort noch in umliegenden Orten hatten wir Quartier gefunden. So verschlug es uns auf den "Auersberg".
Aber zurück zum Beginn. Am Freitag Abend trudelten nach und nach alle Teilnehmer in Schöneck ein, was wir uns als Ausgangspunkt der Tour ausgesucht hatten- inspiriert durch eine Werbebeilage einer Bike Zeitschrift.




Bis zum Abendessen blieb noch Zeit. So erkundeten wir noch für 3 h die Umgebung und den Bikepark Schöneck und beschlossen den Nachmittag bei super leckerem Kuchen im Cafe Campus. Eigene Kreationen des super netten Chefs.
In unserer Unterkunft machten wir die erste Tourenbesprechung nach dem Abendessen.
Plangemäß um 9 Uhr am Samstag ging es dann los bei bestem Sonnenschein.

Nach lockerem Kurbeln zum Muldenstausee ging es dann zum ersten Mal auf den "Kammweg", einem alten Wanderweg, der über Zittau hinaus ins Riesengebirge/Altvatergebirge bis nach Polen führt.
Roman hatte danach einen Anstieg zur Schneckensteiner Halde, einem alten Bergwerksgebiet mit (nicht) fahrbarer Abfahrt eingebaut.





Oben schöner Ausblick!

Bei Klingenthal an der alten "Aschbergschanze" verloren wir dann kurzzeitig unsere Route....bevor wir diese auf einem "Waalweg" östlicher Prägung wiederfanden.





Schließlich gabs die wohlverdiente Mittagspause (in Klingenberg) in einem schönen Gasthaus auf dem Berg. Name habe ich mir nicht gemerkt.

Weiter ging es durch die etwas einförmigen Fichtenwälder des westlichen Erzgebirges bis zum Naturschutzgebiet am "Kranichsee" . Dort gibt es einen kleinen Aussichtshügel. Aber außer Nadelwäldern war nicht so viel zu sehen.







Wir durchfahren Johanngeorgenstadt und erklimmen als Abendsport steil den "Rabenberg", um zumindest noch eine Route des Bikeparks befahren zu können.
Es geht hinunter nach Erlabrunn. Die anderen sind so schnell, dass ich leider keine Bilder machen kann - eben im Flow!
Nur hatte keiner gedacht, dass es bis zum "Auersberg" in 1.028 m Höhe nochmals etwa 350 hm sind. Die letzten Teile werden zäh! Nun stecken 1.800 hm in den Beinen!








Wir werden ausgesprochen freundlich aufgenommen. Die Zimmer sind sehr schön und  neu renoviert.
Es gibt zwar nur "Kalte Platten" . Aber Essen und Getränke sind ausreichend.
Danach genießen wir die Ruhe der Bergidylle auf der windgeschützten Terrasse, bevor wir ausgelastet in die Betten fallen. Das war als Einstieg schon mal sehr abwechslungsreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (18. Juli 2020)

*Tag 2 Auersberg - Niederschlag bei Bärenstein (Stoneman über Keilberg)     1.800 hm und 70 km, 5,5 h *Fahrtzeit

Nach reichlichem Frühstück (Sonntag, aufgebackene Brötchen) fliegen wir hinunter nach Johanngeorgenstadt und überqueren bei Potucky die tschechische Grenze mit den Plagiat Läden ohne großen Aufenthalt. Denn die heutige Strecke ist noch lang.

Es geht ca. 10 km ein langes Tal aufwärts vorbei an Fichtenwäldern mit abgestorbenen Bäumen. Dann folgt der lange Aufstieg zum Blatensky Berg (1020 m). Hier herrscht reges Wanderer Treiben und wir lassen uns zu einer ersten Pause am "Kiosk" verleiten.








Auf der weiten mit Mooren durchsetzten Hochebene sehen wir nach dem Touri Ort Albertamy bereits den markanten Plesivec Berg mit seinen Liftanlagen (Bike Park). Da ich weiß dass der Abstecher zum Gipfel nur zur Stomeman Stempelstelle führt, biegen wir kurz unterhalb ab und durchkurven die etwas einförmigen Wälder Richtung Marianska.


----------



## p100473 (18. Juli 2020)

kurz hinter Marianska geht es in einen Wiesentrail, der uns in den Kurort Jachymov (Joachimsthal) zur etwas verspäteten Mittagspause (13 Uhr)führt -  im kleinen Cafe am Kreisel mit super leckeren Kuchen.








Übrigens entpuppt sich der Trail im unteren Teil (Waldtrail) vor Joachimsthal als super flowig - ein highlight des heutigen Tages.









Gestärkt nach einer schönen Pause geht es in den langen Anstieg zum höchsten Berg des Erzgebirges, den Keilberg (Klinovec, 1.240 m). Die 600 hm Auffahrt müssen geduldig getreten werden. Nach dem Parkplatz (Liftstation) wird der Weg immer steiler - sieht aus wie eine Skipiste.
Nach diesem ersten Tail biegen wir linker Hand in einen Karrenweg, der uns in einer weit ausladenden Kehre und später steil  bergauf wieder aus dem Wald heraus führt und wir nun bereits den Keilberg Sender über uns liegen sehen.




Da wir zeitlich etwas in verzug sind, biegen wir kurz unterhalb des Keilberg Gipfels (Stoneman Stempelstelle)
Richtung Westen zum Fichtelberg ab.
Nach dem Grenzort Bozi Dar (Touriort) folgt nach dem Grenzübergang nochmals ein Wiesentrail, an sich harmlos, aber nach dem ehemaligen Honegger Nobelhotel "Sachsenbaude" verlangen meine Mitfahrer nochmals eine Pause am Fichtelberg.











Coronabedingt kann man sich nur außen etwas zum Essen/Trinken holen.
Wir genießen das Geläut der Friedensglocke, die angeblich täglich um 16 Uhr geläutet wird.
Nun haben wir noch eine Stunde Fahrt, überwiegend bergab (ehemalige Bobbahn) vorbei an Oberwiesenthal, mit kleinen Gegenanstiegen bis zum Quartier in Niederschlag bei Bärenstein (Landhaus Bergidyll bei Steffen Kreil).


----------



## p100473 (19. Juli 2020)

*Tag 3 Niederschlag/Bärenstein - Deutscheinsiedel   1.800 hm, 80 km, 5,5 h Fahrtzeit*

Der heutige sollte der längste unserer Tour werden.
Wir starten nach gutem Frühstück pünktlich um 9 Uhr von Niederschlag in den Wald (nach Norden) Richtung Talsperre Cranzahl.




Wir überqueren den Bärenstein (Berg), Steilanstieg und cruisen anschließend runter nach Bärenstein (Ort).








Nachdem wir Brotzeit gekauft haben, überqueren die Grenze nach Tschechien.
Unser erstes Ziel ist der Spicak (920 m) ein Aussichtsberg in einem ehemaligen Bergwerksgelände. Genialer Ausblick! Wir sehen Keilberg/Fichtelberg vom gestrigen Tag und unseren gesamten weiteren Weg. Allerdings 50-70 hm in (fast) alpinem Gelände Aufstieg!
wer es nicht glaubt: selber fahren.
























Das war aber schon das highlight des heutigen Tages.  Die Weiterfahrt geht durch einsamste tschechische Wälder zunächst vorbei am Stausee Prisenice. Dann irgendwann nach weiteren 30 km in die kleinen Orte Nacetin und Kalek, wo wir versuchén eine Mittagspause einzulegen.
Der Wirt der Kneipe macht uns zwar einen Kaffee. Aber zu essen hat er nichts. Besonders interessiert an uns ist er auch nicht. Aber der Kaffee+ die weiteren Getränke sind tschechisch -üblich sehr preisgünstig!

Weiter geht es durch Wälder im Auf und ab überwiegend auf tschechischen Bikerouten (Forstwegen). Wir haben inzwischen gelernt, dass die Wege abseits nur ins Nirvana führen. Es gibt hier nur die Bikerouten und öffentliche Straßen.
Aber schließlich erreichen wir nach weiteren 25 km  und um 17 Uhr (wie geplant) unseren Übernachtungsort Deutschneusiedel, Hotel "Zum Einsiedler". Das war ein langer Tag!
Über die Beachtung der Coronaregeln in unserer Unterkunft möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle nicht auslassen....
Als Ausgleich werden wir am morgigen Tag eine sehr geniale Unterkunft finden!


----------



## p100473 (19. Juli 2020)

So sah der track in Tschechien Tag 3 nach Deutschneudorf aus.


----------



## p100473 (19. Juli 2020)

*Tag 4 Deutschneudorf - Kurort Bärenfels      60 km, 1.500 hm, 5 h Fahrtzeit*

Heute hatte Roman das "guiding"- wir hatten es uns aufgeteilt, damit nicht nur einer den Ärger abbekommt, sollte mal etwas (Quartier, Strecke) nicht so gut sein.
Da wundert man sich heute erst mal über den Schlenker zu Beginn der Strecke.




Bei Rasov/Kliny gibt es einen kleinen Bikepark, den Roman dankenswerterweise in die Strecke eingebaut hatte, damit wir nicht nur den gesamten Tag durch Fichtenwälder fahren sollten.
Als wir die nette Abfahrt hinter uns gebracht hatten, machte die Strecke plötzlich eine scharfe Kurve und es ging sacksteil (unfahrbar) eine steile Rückegasse (Erdweg) wieder in die gleiche Richtung rauf. Ja DIESE zusätzlichen 250 hm fallen an, wenn man den Spaß einer bikepark Abfahrt haben will! Vielleicht existiert auch eine weitere Auffahrtsvariante. Aber die kannten wir nicht. Zum Glück war dieser Exkurs früh am Tag, wo die Leute noch power hatten. Es gab aber keine großen Diskussionen.




Oben angekommen gab es den ersten Teil der Fichtenwaldorgie- ohne große Höhenunterschiede.





Ich sehe gerade im Höhenprofil, es waren sogar 320 hm!
Nächstes erwähnenswertes Etappenziel war die große Flöha Talsperre.




Dann ging es wieder in die abwechslungsreichen Fichtenwälder mit vielen Freiflächen, Heide und keine weiteren Biker. Den ganzen Tag nicht.










Das Bild zeigt, dass es in Tschechien offensichtlich viel Wild gibt, das die jungen Bäumchen dann so befrisst, das diese wie Bonsais aussehen.
Wir haben uns ja auch gefreut, dass wir 3 Hirsche gesehen haben. Aber wenn halt die jungen Bäume nicht mehr aufwachsen können oder alle gezäunt werden müssen - wir sahen viele viele Zäune- dann ist es halt ein wenig viel. Halt andere Länder andere Regelungen. It´s all Europe!

Schließlich erreichen wir bei Deutschgeorgenthal wieder deutschen Boden und machen bei einem Vietnamesen unsere Mittagspause. Wir werden ausgesprochen freundlich und ausgiebig bedient!


----------



## p100473 (19. Juli 2020)

Am Nachmittag wurde es eigentlich ganz schön und zunächst entspannt. Wir fuhren zunächst ein wunderschönes Tal in leichter Steigung hoch, das wohl mal für die Holz Flößerei genutzt wurde (Neugrabenflösse) , vorbei am Torfhaus und Teichhaus.



Immer weiter an der deutsch/tschechischen Grenze entlang bis wir nach einem netten Abschlußtrail schließlich in unserer 1a Unterkunft im Kurort Bärenfels landeten.







Hier wurden wir wirklich sehr zuvorkommend und coronagerecht empfangen. Das *Naturhotel Bärenfels* ist absolut empfehlenswert- auch als Standort für Touren oder Erholung mit Familie! Wäscheservice war kostenlos, das Essen absolut fein und aus lokalen Produkten. Da fühlt man sich als Gast eben angenommen! Und die Preise waren völlig im Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (19. Juli 2020)

*Tag 5 Bärenfels - Ostrau bei Bad Schandau    1.700 hm, 80 km, 5,5 h Fahrtzeit*

Nicht jeder Tag kann bei  einem Sachsen X so schön sommerlich sein wie die vergangenen. Also hatten wir heute ein wenig Regen. Ich betone: es war nicht so schlimm, da Regenmenge gering, Schutzkleidung ausreichend, Temperaturen über 10 gr.
Nach einem Versuch über waldwege kurbeln wir zunächst über eine öffentliche Straße zu einem Straßenpass auf 800 m Höhe.
Dann biegen wir auf den Bobbahntrail  (von Altenberg?) ein. Der "Fotobob " bringt die Stimmung zum Beben!










Zum Glück hält diese Stimmung etwas vor. Denn das Wetter wird jetzt immer feuchter. 
An der Hartmannmühle, einer Bahnstation teilen wir die Gruppe. Ein Teil steigt in die Bahn nach Bad Schandau und das war wirklich gut so. Denn inkl., des tschechischen Schneeberg liegt noch ein harter Resttag vor uns.

Und der beginnt nach Lauenstein /Liebenstein zunächst mit einem steilen Wiesentrail, der förmlich power aus den Beinen saugt.

Nach Querung der D8 verlieren wir uns zunächst im D/CZ Grenzgebiet bzw. im hohen Gras ohne Markierung. Mit etwas Gespür finden wir einen Pfad wieder, der uns in infernalischen Auf und Ab durch hüfthohes Gras bis Petrovice führt.











Dort fallen wir in einer Dorfkneipe ein, die uns dank unserer Sauberkeitsvorkehrungen (Überschuhe, Regenhose etc.) sehr nett empfängt, so dass wir uns bei Knoblauchsuppe und Cappu uns erst mal stärken können.


----------



## Martina H. (20. Juli 2020)

Repekt vor Eurer Leistung  und geht ja noch weiter...

Schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder - in der "MiriquidiRegion" kommen Erinnerungen hoch


----------



## mw.dd (20. Juli 2020)

p100473 schrieb:


> An der Hartmannmühle, einer Bahnstation teilen wir die Gruppe. Ein Teil steigt in die Bahn nach Bad Schandau und das war wirklich gut so. Denn inkl., des tschechischen Schneeberg liegt noch ein harter Resttag vor uns.


Der Klassiker "Hohe Tour" mit dem Snezcik geht eigentlich über Altenberg-Kahleberg; die A17/D8 quert man dann bei Zinnwald. Was habt ihr an der Hartmannmühle gemacht?


----------



## p100473 (20. Juli 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Der Klassiker "Hohe Tour" mit dem Snezcik geht eigentlich über Altenberg-Kahleberg; die A17/D8 quert man dann bei Zinnwald. Was habt ihr an der Hartmannmühle gemacht?


Weiß jetzt nicht, wo Zinnwald liegt.
Unser track von D8/Petrovice/Schneeberg-Snezcik sah dann so aus.....




Schneeberg ist dieser Kringel im Osten mit einer schönen Trailabfahrt. Aber das kommt ja erst im Bericht.
Hartmannsmühle ist auf dem Track Ausschnitt nicht mehr drauf und liegt weit im Westen (siehe oben) 
Wir wussten gar nicht, ob wir an diesem Tag/bei dem mäßigen Wetter bis zum Schneeberg kommen. Nachdem wir aber nur zu Dritt (nur die starken Fahrer) waren, haben wir das dann gemacht. 
Mit 7 Leuten hätten wir das nie mehr geschafft.
Wir sind außer der Mittagspause praktisch durchgefahren und waren dann um ca. 18 Uhr in Ostrau/Bad Schandau, wo uns der Rest der Truppe erwartet hat.
Vom Schneeberg kommen dann ein paar "Nebelbilder". Bei gutem Wetter muss das eine Traumaussicht sein, evtl. bis Dresden?


----------



## p100473 (20. Juli 2020)

Und nochmals die CZ Karte eingeblendet..... Schneeberg wo die 720 m steht....


----------



## mw.dd (20. Juli 2020)

p100473 schrieb:


> .... Schneeberg wo die 720 m steht....


Ich weiß wo der Sneczik ist und kenne auch den Trail, den ihr gefahren seid.


p100473 schrieb:


> Wir wussten gar nicht, ob wir an diesem Tag/bei dem mäßigen Wetter bis zum Schneeberg kommen. Nachdem wir aber nur zu Dritt (nur die starken Fahrer) waren, haben wir das dann gemacht.


Wenn Du ihr von Bärenfels gleich hoch Richtung Kahleberg/Zinnwald gefahren wärt, hätten es alle geschafft; man spart sich einige Höhenmeter. Hohe Tour ab Altenberg sind inkl. Sneczik rund 700hm; ihr seit 1800 gefahren 
Womit hast Du die eigentlich aufgezeichnet? Kommt mir ganz schön viel vor.


----------



## p100473 (20. Juli 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wenn Du ihr von Bärenfels gleich hoch Richtung Kahleberg/Zinnwald gefahren wärt, hätten es alle geschafft; man spart sich einige Höhenmeter. Hohe Tour ab Altenberg sind inkl. Sneczik rund 700hm; ihr seit 1800 gefahren
> Womit hast Du die eigentlich aufgezeichnet? Kommt mir ganz schön viel vor.


Aufzeichnung mit Tacho/Höhenmesser, Sigma.





Das ist das Höhenprofil. Wenn ich die großen Berge zusammenzähle, komme ich auf ca. 1.500 hm. Der Rest wird sich zwischendurch sammeln oder mein Tacho misst falsch. Basecamp sagt auch nur 1.600 hm. Ist mir bislange noch nie aufgefallen. Ich schreibe es nach der Ankunft im Quartier immer auf. 
Mag sein, dass es bessere Strecken gibt. Was wir gefahren sind, war halt "unsere Strecke". Der Rest der Gruppe war froh, dass sie an dem Tag sozus. einen halben Ruhetag hatten.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich weiß wo der Sneczik ist und kenne auch den Trail, den ihr gefahren seid.


Dann ist es ja gut.....


----------



## p100473 (23. Juli 2020)

Also offensichtlich war unsere Strecke nicht die ergonomisch sinnvollste. Aber so ist das, wenn man sich das erste Mal in einer unbekannten Gegend aufhält. Und dabei haben wir dieses Mal zu zweit geplant.
Nach dem Mittagessen fahren eine ganze Weile auf einer öffentlichen Straße bis Sneznik. Von dort dann die 200 hm Auffahrt zum Schneeberg.
Aufgrund Nebel und Regen gibt es davon nur die paar Gipfelbilder. Aber alleine der Blick im Nebel Richtung Dresden verspricht bei einem evtl. nochmaligen Aufenthalt ein Super Panorama!
















Die Abfahrt ist ein schöner trail- heute aber recht rutschig.
Etwas Probleme haben wir beim Grenzübergang. da müssen wir uns ein wenig durch triefendes Unterholz schlagen. Danach ist nun wirklich alles innen und außen nass. 
Wir kommen am "Taubenteich" raus. Dort findet eine "Minenräumübung" statt. Wir denken: na hoffentlich waren es lediglich Attrappen. 
Und weiter geht es auf dem Taubenbrandweg/Sandweg Richtung Kleingiesshübel. Noch einmal endet unsere Track Vorlage im Nirvana. Nachdem es jetzt bereits 17 Uhr ist und wir die Mitteilung erhalten, dass wir um 19 Uhr bereits beim Abendessen sein müssen, da in Ostrau bei Bad Schandau die Bürgersteige offensichtlich bereits um 21 Uhr hochklappen, müssen wir jetzt unsere RR Gene hervorholen und düsen die restlichen 10 km auf öffentlicher Straße und Elbradweg nach Ostrau/BSchandau. Unser GASTgeber schaut etwas konsterniert auf die völlig versifften Bikes. Einen Gartenschlauch gibt es hier auf dem ganzen Anwesen nicht. Also behelfen wir uns mit Wasser aus dem Eimer. 
Alles wird gut- vor allem wenn der Magen nach dieser Gewaltetappe wieder gefüllt ist und die ersten 1/2 Bier die Nerven beruhigt haben. 
Das Wetter hat aufgeklart- und gibt den Blick auf die herrlichen Felsen des Elbsandsteingebirges frei!
Super!





Es ist doch immer wieder schön, wenn man trotz aller kleinen Hindernisse einen bike Tag gut beendet hat!


----------



## p100473 (25. Juli 2020)

*6. Tag Durch den Nationalpark Elbsandsteingebirge ins Zittauer Gebirge    60 km, 1.600 hm, 5 h Fahrtzeit*

Wir sind in Ostrau im "Ökohotel Ostrau" untergebracht. Wir bekommen ein exzellentes Frühstück mit allem was das Herz begehrt. Da merkt man den Unterschied. Es hält viel länger vor und alles schmeckt super. Sehr gut!
Von dort sind wir fast direkt an der Grenze des Nationalparks Elbsandsteingebirge. Wir dürfen zwar nur auf den zugelassenen Radwegen biken. Aber die Landschaft und die Felsformationen sind phantastisch.
Entsprechend zahlreiche Fotostopps werden eingelegt.
















Was allerdings erschreckend ist: wir fahren kilometerlang - also vielleicht 25 km- durch Alleen von abgestorbenen (durch Borkenkäfer) Fichten. Der Radweg trägt einen Teppich weicher Nadeln. Angenehm zu fahren, aber erschreckend da dies durch den Tod tausender Bäume verursacht ist. Natürlich stehen auch noch andere Bäume rum. Aber man wird aus Gründen der Verkehrssicherung im Laufe des Winters die toten Bäume umschneiden müssen und liegenlassen -trotz Nationalpark entlang der Wanderwege; denn tote Fichten brechen ziemlich schnell um und sonst müsste man den ganzen Nationalpark sperren.





Schließlich kommen wir durch das schöne Kirnitschtal und bald mal wieder über die grüne Grenze zu Tschechien. Als wir uns mal wieder sammeln sieht Sabine einen Schwarzstorch - für uns eine absolute Rarität. Im Spessart gibt es nur ganz wenige Brutpaare. Hier in der Ruhe des Nationalparks wahrscheinlich viel mehr!
An einem weiteren Sammelpunkt stoßen wir auf die interessante, überlebensgroße geschnitzte Holzfigur. das ist natürlich mal wieder ein Fotomotiv!


----------



## p100473 (26. Juli 2020)

Nachdem wir den Nationalpark verlassen haben, zieht das Wetter ziemlich zu und wir erreichen die Provinzstadt Chipka (Kreiwitz). Da gibt es jetzt keine Altstadt oder sonstiges pittoreskes Zentrum.  Wir  finden aber gleich ein wunderbares Café mit sehr gutem Kuchen (auch belegte Brötchen) und nachdem wir schon 4 Stunden unterwegs waren , haben wir uns einen Kaffee bzw. mehrere verdient.

Denn nach Chipka haben wir noch ein interessantes Nachmittagsprogramm. Zuerst nehmen wir Kurs auf den 800 m hohen Jedlova. das ist eigentlich eine sehr schöne Auffahrtsstrecke, wo sich Erholungsphasen mit Steilrampen abwechseln. Leider hat das Wetter absolut zugezogen und der Berg gibt kein Panorama frei.
Wir erreichen den Gipfel, wo auch etliche Wanderer unterwegs sind. Die Gipfelkneipe unter dem Aussichtsturm hat geschlossen..... Übrigens sind nicht die Bilder so schlecht, sondern es war tatsächlich so neblig....
















Entgegen anderslautender Meinungen finde ich es nicht schlecht, dass wir den Jedlova mit in unsere Route eingebaut haben, trotz des mäßigen Wetters. Die Steilrampen am 6 Tourentag hochzudrücken, das hat etwas.... Jeder der weiteren 6 Biker unserer Gruppe wird oben mit einer La Ola Welle und unserem "Siegessong" begrüßt! Abklatschen!
Die Abfahrt ist zunächst ziemlich steil, steinig und rutschig.....




Aber nach dem ersten Steilhang wird es weiter unten noch recht flowig.
Wir überqueren mal wieder die grüne Grenze nach D und fahren eine ganze Weile auf dem Kammweg dahin. Irgendwo muss in der Gegend ein bikepacking "Rennen"/Veranstaltung stattfinden ( 9.07.) Wir treffen jedenfalls etliche vollgepackte biker mit Tunnelblick....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (26. Juli 2020)

p100473 schrieb:


> Irgendwo muss in der Gegend ein bikepacking "Rennen"/Veranstaltung stattfinden ( 9.07.) Wir treffen jedenfalls etliche vollgepackte biker....



Es war das hier:




__





						HOME
					

Non-stop závod vlastní silou bez zabezpečenÍ napříč Česko - Slovenskem!




					www.1000miles.cz


----------



## ts1010 (26. Juli 2020)

Echt tolle Tour dank der Tipps und unserer Guides!!! ?
Aussichten und Wetter top, eine weitere Alp-X-Alternative, die nicht "überfahren" ist. 
Der "Stonedman Trail" , hat die Erwartungen nicht erfüllt.
 Dafür haben wir noch Tragepassagen gefunden&bewältigt ??


----------



## on any sunday (26. Juli 2020)

ts1010 schrieb:


> Der "Stonedman Trail" , hat die Erwartungen nicht erfüllt



Vielleicht die Dosis erhöhen.  

Weil es zum Thema passt, für die weniger sportliche Fraktion, Ergebirche Kammweg https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/das-rentner-und-pensionaer-touren-thema.895500/#post-16757067


----------



## Lothar2 (26. Juli 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Vielleicht die Dosis erhöhen.



Ob das was nützt? Die Wege werden davon ja auch nicht besser. ?
Mein Tip, Stoneman ganz auslassen und lieber eine selbst geplante Tour in CZ zusammenstellen. Fast alles was dort als Wanderweg ausgeschildertist, befriedigt auch das Verlangen nach einem Trail. ?
Der Sachse wandert und radelt leider zu selten in unwegsamen Gelände und so verwildern die schönsten Pfade und der Sachsenforst kommt dem Verlangen nach und baut alle Waldwege zu Autobahnen aus.
Schade, aber im Bundesland der Rentner und Autofahrer wohl nicht anders gewollt. Man schaue nur mal wo man den Radler und Wanderer im Erzgebirge findet, Parkplatz, Gasthaus, möglichst keine Höhenmeter und feinster Split, schon werden die Wege voller. ???


----------



## p100473 (26. Juli 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Weil es zum Thema passt, für die weniger sportliche Fraktion, Ergebirche Kammweg https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/das-rentner-und-pensionaer-touren-thema.895500/#post-16757067


@sunday, schöne Tour von dir, läuft ja irgendwie parallel zu der unsrigen und super Bericht.
Sollten sich alle mal durchlesen.

*Weiter Sachsen X , Abschluss tag 6*
Bei uns gehts weiter auf dem Kammweg und hoch zur *Lausche, 793 m* angeblich höchster Berg im Zittauer Gebirge. 












Zur Lausche hochzutreten gelang uns nicht ganz. Das ist sakrisch steil und das am Ende von tag 6 nach fast 1.500 hm heute. Man kann sich nicht vorstellen, dass hier mal ein Berggasthof stand - und das im 19. Jahrhundert! Haben die das Baumaterial oder Mulis Seilbahn hochgeschafft? Keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls hätte man eine Super Aussicht. Leider ist es zugezogen.
Dann folgt ein geiler Trail abwärts, kurz und knackig.....




Wir übernachten in der *Sonnenbergbaude* - auch eine super Location, urig und sehr gutes Essen....
Heute gibts einen langen "Umtrunk" !! Das Ziel kommt nahe. Noch weiß keiner, was uns morgen erwartet. Für mich der anstrengendste Tag! 











Rückblick zur Lausche!!!


----------



## p100473 (26. Juli 2020)

*7. Tag Sonnenbergbaude/Lausche - Zittau über Oybin  50 km, 1.300 hm, 5 h Fahrtzeit*

Der Abschlußtag war eine harte Nuss! Viele , viele Trails und Tragestrecken!


----------



## p100473 (27. Juli 2020)

Um es vorwegzunehmen: dank CX Fahrer und Romans guiding war der Tag ein absolutes Trail Schmankerl! Bei bestem Wetter!
Von der Sonnenbergbaude biken wir hoch zum CZ Grenzpunkt und steigen dann ein in den schönen Cotta Trail.








Vorbei an markanten Kletterfelsen besichtigen wir das eindrucksvolle "Schwarze Loch", Schaubergwerk.















Und weiter gehts mit einer heftigen Tragepassage über eine enge Treppe.....





Nach kurzer Entspannung folgt ein sakrisch steiler Wiesentrail südlich von Jonsdorf, bevor es in einen steilen Schotterweg zur Johannisbaude hochgeht.







Also ich habe das Gefühl, einem Teil der Truppe reicht das heute für den letzten Tag.
Also kühlen wir erst mal ab und trinken was am Kiosk Johannisbaude....


----------



## p100473 (1. August 2020)

Ich muss meinen Bericht noch abschließen.
Nachdem sich die Gemüter an der Hochwaldbaude wieder etwas abgekühlt hatten, gibts natürlich eine schöne Abfahrt und danach kommen wir in das Gebiet zwischen Lückendorf und Oybin. Die Strecken dort - danke an CX Fahrer!!- waren für mich die schönsten auf der Tour! Abwechslungsreich, anspruchsvoll, aber doch fahrbar. Einfach geile Sache! 
Nach Querung der S 133 gehts über den Scharfenstein zur Töpferbaude mit schöner Aussicht auf Zittau. War ziemlich voll von Touris.








Die folgende Abfahrt nach Oybin ist vom Feinsten!! Ein Schmankerl.





In Oybin stärken wir uns in einer Pizzeria mit Eis, Crepes und allem sonstigem....







Meine Mitfahrer mögen mir die Schnappschüsse verzeihen.

Die Stärkung ist auch nötig. Denn die restlichen 25 km haben es nochmals in sich. Die erste Schleife führt uns auf den Ameisenberg/Pferdeberg/Backenzahn/Weisser Stein hat einen Steilanstieg (gerade noch fahrbar) und eine absolut geile Querung.




















Der 2. Teil von Olbersorf nach Zittau ist dann gemäßigter und die Schwierigkeit bestand darin, bei den Harvesterfahrspuren im Sattel zu bleiben.....
 Nach dem "Böhmischen Tor" Ausrollen nach Zittau.....





Leider war dann die Unterkunft in Zittau nicht der Hit. Empfangen wurden wir mit der Tatsache, dass wir gleich beim Einchecken zahlen mussten. Ich nehme an, es gab im "Grenzgebiet" des öfteren "Zechpreller" . Ok, zahlen muss man eh irgendwann und auf die Weise kommt man morgens zeitig weg. Das war meine sachliche Sichtweise. Bei meinen Mitfahrern kam das aber nicht so gut an.

Am nächsten Tag dann in ca. 5 h mit dem Sachsenticket für ca. 12 Eu/Ps. mit Umsteigen in Dresden und Plauen zurück nach Schöneck/Vogtland, wo wir die gelungene Tourenwoche im Bikepark, bei Cafe im "Campus Cafe" - absolut empfehlenswert, geile Kuchen!!!- und einem guten Abendessen ausklingen ließen.
Der Trip nach Sachsen war eine absolute Alternative zu vollen Hütten in den Co V 2 Gebieten. Also ich würde eine ähnliche Tour nochmals machen.....
Dank an Torsten für die Bahnorganisation!
Wir- das waren übrigens Sabine: absolute Hochachtung vor ihrer Fahrtleistung und der aller anderen!!- Torsten, Holger, Roman, Roland, Jürgen, Volkmar


----------

